# 15' Grumman Sport Boat



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

After many years of searching I finally found and bought a 15' Grumman Sport Boat. These elusive creatures are becoming harder and harder to find. Yes, they still make them new, but $2500 is a bit out of my budget for a canoe. Does anyone know where I could find the sail kit for it? If anyone has a sail kit I would love to see pics and dimensions. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

